# Lost African Grey parrot



## htortia (Jan 2, 2011)

My African Grey flew away 01.01.11 from Beaumont Grove Aldershot. He is grey with red tail feathers & his name is Casper. He is quite tame but is known to bite. He will Step Up if you ask him to.

His a much loved pet, so if anyone in or near the Aldershot area spots him please email me your telephone number & I will call you back.

Thank you

[email protected]


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

E mailing you a phone number and you calling back is going to take too long, by the time you have done that a semi tame AG out in the wild will have moved.
Buy a £5 phone, put up posters with the number on and be ready to go as soon as you get a call. Also put on the posters for people not to try and catch him, he will fly off. I would put money on him being within 5 miles of where he was lost.
Good luck.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

So sorry to see you have lost Casper. Am not near you so can't help look for him but I hope you get a sighting soon and are reunited asap.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear this. Have you posted on the lost and found websites. Also try Bugerigars.co.uk
Hope you find him very soon.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

have put him on here
Theafricangreyparrot.com - Index


----------



## higgsey (Jan 10, 2011)

we have found a afican grey parott in luton 10.01.2011 we have him or her at home .we have notified the rspca and they are going to pick the bird up from us tommorow.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

higgsey said:


> we have found a afican grey parott in luton 10.01.2011 we have him or her at home .we have notified the rspca and they are going to pick the bird up from us tommorow.


has the parrot got a ring on it? if it has you could maybe ring the parrot society and they maybe able to trace the birds breeder


----------



## dennis (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi, thanks, John Haywood has been informed and I shall have a look at the ring when I collect the bird......but hoping the owner will have made contact by then.......


----------

